# Nooby Mech Mod Advice



## JB1987 (28/12/13)

Hi guys

So I'm thinking about getting a mech mod, maybe the KTS+ from fasttech. I've added a Kick to my last FT order which I intend to use, should I get some AW IMR batteries or would ICR batts with the Kick be safe? 

Also if I need to get IMR batts, any recommendations on where I can get them from? (18350 & 18650)

Thanks in advance.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (29/12/13)

JB, I recommend IMR batteries for mech mods. See attached for more information. Skybluevaping has some 18650 Efest IMR 1600 mAh, which are perfect for most mechanical mods. CVS has some AW IMR 18350 700 mAh. AW's are excellent IMR batteries.

Reactions: Like 1 | Useful 1


----------



## JB1987 (29/12/13)

Thanks Matthee, I'll get some 18350's from CVS just to be on the safe side. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre (29/12/13)

Pleasure, JB. Do not go below 0.7 ohms with the 18350s - see attached chart.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (29/12/13)

Great info Matthee. 

Thanks. 

I did see you post the battery chart somewhere else, but i have now downloaded it for future reference.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

